
Mac Apps We Use Every Day - MrDrone
http://brickftp.com/post/1970045-21-mac-apps-we-use-every-day?utm_source=hn
======
jameskilton
For those looking for a replacement for Skitch (which is a far cry from what
it used to be, thanks Evernote), go check out Monosnap @
[https://www.monosnap.com/welcome](https://www.monosnap.com/welcome).

~~~
MartinMond
I don't know Mnosnap, but I'm very happy with Glui
[http://glui.me/](http://glui.me/)

~~~
stock_toaster
Last time I tried Glui it sent data to mixpanel with no way to disable it.
Does it still do this (with no way to disable)?

------
x0054
I would recommend Better Touch Tool over SizeUp. It allows you to setup
keyboard shortcuts as well as touchpad gestures to resize windows, and do a
lot of other actions.

~~~
Raphmedia
Yes! I love that software. I used it to make the gestures the same between my
touchpad and my magic mouse. It's stupid how it's 3 fingers on one and 2 on
the other.

------
james33
This is a great list, but two of my favorites that are missing:

Divvy - [http://mizage.com/divvy/](http://mizage.com/divvy/)

DragonDrop -
[http://shinyplasticbag.com/dragondrop/](http://shinyplasticbag.com/dragondrop/)

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Also, Slate is extremely flexible:
[https://github.com/jigish/slate/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/jigish/slate/blob/master/README.md)

------
zmb_
I find Little Snitch absolutely essential. I've been using it for years and
can't recommend it enough.
[http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html](http://www.obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html)

------
legulere
Beginning with mountain lion, apple ships the handy console program caffeinate
so you won't need Caffeine anymore

~~~
stock_toaster
Yup. A bonus of the cli utility is that you can pass a program argument to it,
so when another script is done the "constant wake" state is ended. The man
page has more info.

------
jds375
I also recommend GeekTool. It allows for some cool customization effects.
Available for free here:
[http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/](http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/)
You can find some cool themes from devianart or other sites.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
It's sort of abandonware now, isn't it? There's NerdTool, which works well
enough for me, but also hasn't been updated in a long time...

------
patrickmay
compliment: an expression of esteem, respect, affection, or admiration

complement: add to (something) in a way that enhances or improves it; make
perfect

I do not believe that F.lux is expressing admiration for its surroundings.

/pet-peeve

------
radio4fan
> Iterm2... One of the most awesome features is it’s ability to trigger a full
> screen, semi-transparent console at the push of a hotkey.

How did I not know about this? I'm almost looking forward to going to work
tomorrow.

~~~
kristiandupont
If you want some fun, try out Cathode.
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cathode/id499233976?mt=12](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cathode/id499233976?mt=12)

------
bosie
slate.app is great opensource replacement for sizeup
[https://github.com/jigish/slate](https://github.com/jigish/slate)

~~~
sergiotapia
Extremely user unfriendly though. Just installed it and it doesn't even
sensible defaults for you to hit the ground running. Their answer: "Read the
docs and write your own configs." Nobody has time for that!

Edit: Another commenter suggests
[http://spectacleapp.com/](http://spectacleapp.com/) \- works really well out
of the box - in fact it does what I expected Slate to do.

~~~
bosie
actually slate.app links to a config:
[https://github.com/jigish/dotfiles/blob/master/slate](https://github.com/jigish/dotfiles/blob/master/slate)

edit: actually, spectacle doesn't do what slate does. doesn't spectacle
basically give you some specific ways to tile no way to go beyond that?

------
grigory
Here are some of my absolute favourites:

\- Spectacle, for easily tiling windows
[http://spectacleapp.com/](http://spectacleapp.com/)

\- TotalTerminal, for globally accessible, full-width, semitransparent,
sliding out Terminal.
[http://totalterminal.binaryage.com/](http://totalterminal.binaryage.com/)

~~~
jsilence
binaryages TotalFinder is also pretty awesome.

------
caycep
This is a nice list, but I tend to force myself not to use this, or to limit
the amount of "modifications" I put in. Gives me bad memories of the days from
OS 9 where half the programs I use one year get orphaned...

Plus the labor of maintaining 10-20 apps that modify default OS X behavior can
get excessive.

------
Walkman
Documentation reader I can't live without:
[http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash) File sharing app:
[https://droplr.com](https://droplr.com)

------
oskarth
I would also recommend RescueTime, a YC company to track your time. You barely
have to do anything, just let it run and see what it reports to you in terms
of your productivity. Probably one of the best ROI that a app can have.

~~~
cseelus
Yes really great app. You can also set goals like 'code at least 4hrs a day'
and will be notified if you succeeded in, with your weekly summary.

------
saidajigumi
HyperDock looks interesting. I was hoping it would exactly replicate a feature
I _love_ from Flexiglass[1]: moving windows from any position by a (modifier,
movement) combination. Unfortunately, HyperDock doesn't quite replace
Flexiglass due to binding limitations.

Flexiglass allows (modifier key(s), two-finger move) to reposition a window.
This is effortless and awesome. HyperDock requires (modifier key(s), left
mouse click + movement). The click seems like a small thing but is more
awkward, in my experience.

[1] [http://nulana.com/flexiglass/](http://nulana.com/flexiglass/)

------
davidcollantes
Excellent apps. Can't stand the distorted screenshots on that page.

~~~
teleclimber
Seriously! Feels like 1999.

I thought it was lazy resizing in an image editor, but it turns out it's just
bad CSS.

They have a "max-width" on "BODY IMG", but then some script or some deployment
process added "width:" and "height:" on each image individually.

The max-width alone would resize the image nicely, but the presence of the
"height:" causes the vertical stretch.

(Sorry, the web-debugger in me kicks in without being asked.)

~~~
TallboyOne
Yea... that was a typo that got cached. sorry, that was more painful for me
than it was for you

------
derefr
> One of the nicest features of The Unarchiver is it’s ability to delete zip
> files after they’ve been opened, so you you only need to click the file
> once, rather than unzipping it, and going back and deleting all the original
> zip files off your desktop.

This reminds me... why isn't there a Windows archive-extractor program with
this behavior? I tried to search for it a while ago, but it seemed like every
app developer who had the suggestion presented to them hated it.

------
warmfuzzykitten
Sure, I'd love to have a terminal replacement that shows eight-colored letters
on a black background just like Windows! I have no idea why Mac users love
this kind of crapware utility. It's been so since 1984 - the big difference
being the scores of semi-useful utilities no longer crash your machine every
few hours - and I've never gotten the appeal.

------
pedalpete
A question for those using sizeup, how do you make sure the hotkeys you create
don't conflict with hotkeys in your apps?

~~~
bradleyland
I don't use SizeUp, so this solution won't apply to that particular utility,
but I do use a window manager. Moom, which I use, is activated by a single
keyboard shortcut. Once activated, Moom captures shortcuts that might
otherwise be handled by other applications. This makes all window resize
actions a two step process, but I find that's a worthwhile trade-off for
avoiding shortcut collisions.

------
jakobe
I recently got a bug report where using the unarchiver to unzip an app
corrupted it.
[https://github.com/PostgresApp/PostgresApp/issues/166#issuec...](https://github.com/PostgresApp/PostgresApp/issues/166#issuecomment-32012367)

------
kmfrk
I ran into a weird bug with Visits where one of my sites is not visible in the
drop-down list. I think it's because I exceeded some kind of domain limit. Has
anyone experienced the same?

------
navs
One of my favorites is Shortcat:
[http://shortcatapp.com/](http://shortcatapp.com/)

Maybe it's because I hate having to move my mouse cursor.

------
xbryanx
[http://livejs.com/](http://livejs.com/) does the same thing as Live Reload
but without the OS X dependency.

------
tujv
Versions is easily my favourite Subversion client for Mac.
[http://versionsapp.com](http://versionsapp.com)

------
aytekin
Writer Pro @ [http://writer.pro](http://writer.pro) for distraction free
writing and note taking.

------
seanalltogether
I would love to somehow add "Restart in Bootcamp" to the global apple menu and
not need a standalone app.

~~~
aroch
If you find yourself with a Terminal window open:

    
    
         alias win7="bless -mount /Volumes/win7/ -legacy -setBoot -nextonly; shutdown -r now"
         alias debian="bless -mount /Volumes/wheezy/ -legacy -setBoot -nextonly; shutdown -r now"
         alias arch="bless -mount /Volumes/arch/ -legacy -setBoot -nextonly; shutdown -r now"
    

Obviously change the volume paths as needed. Typing "win7" into terminal will
restart into my Windows 7 install, likewise for "debian" and "arch". Any
subsequent reboot will automatically reboot back into OSX

------
nasalgoat
iTerm2 would be a lot better if they brought back the side dock. The system
they replaced it with requires you to type out domain names to find them in
the list. Way too difficult to use.

------
TallboyOne
<3 Bitcoin Monitor and Electrum

------
gte910h
Sip, Xscope, Alfred 2, Sketch,

